# Sig Giveaway



## Killermech (Nov 4, 2008)

It was part of the Edge competition, but since I decided to scratch that entry, it feels a bit like a waste.
Since it makes a decent signature. So whoever posts first (wanting it) gets it with their name added on.







I might add new ones to this thread whenever I feel like doing one, I'm not taking requests though.
You get what you see, simple enough ;P


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Can i have it please? My sig isnt that good right now...


----------



## Killermech (Nov 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Can i have it please? My sig isnt that good right now...



Sure thing




http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1840/sigmh1.jpg
Enjoy


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, it looks GREAT! Thanks a lot!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I have one ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Can I have one ?
> QUOTESo *whoever posts first *(wanting it) gets it with their name added on.


I'm guessing not, because it would be stupid if two people would have same sigs, but I could be wrong though!

Killermech, I'll close this topic because it served its purpose (and so you don't get any requests), but if you want me to open it again, just PM me, it's not problem at all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Topic reopened on the request of the Killermech!!

Enjoy it mate!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 16, 2008)

Reopened? I want one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm guessing that Killermech has some other sig for giving away, so stay put, and be first to grab it when he post it!!

(I might be wrong though)


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2008)

That's right Toni! Here's the next sig up for grabs to the first one that posts (wanting it) after this post.
Sorry Pizzaroo, no reservations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Just want to add a little something, if you're a known frequent sig changer. Then chances of getting one from me is null, same as if you get one and change it fairly early (blacklisted from future giveaways ;P)

As Toni mentioned earlier, no requests in this thread. There's already a fine topic with several people awaiting your orders if you want a custom one.
If you still have the need to post and request a sig after reading this post (or the first), I'll be sending Toni with his radioactive banhammer after you, so beware!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

i want it my name is pizzaroo


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i want it my name is pizzaroo



and I'm Madonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No requesting / reserving for others please.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn my unimaginable plan didnt work ¬_¬


----------



## Joshunar (Nov 16, 2008)

how bout one for joshunar


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2008)

Joshunar said:
			
		

> how bout one for joshunar



Sure thing
[PIC REMOVED]

Url:

Enjoy the sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be doing another one in the upcoming days, so stay tuned if you want one.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Those sigs are really awesome Killermech, keep up the good work pal!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> That's right Toni! Here's the next sig up for grabs to the first one that posts (wanting it) after this post.
> Sorry Pizzaroo, no reservations
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha....That's right!!

And you know you can always count on me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I must say, I like this second sig better than the first one, it's really nice (but not better than the one you're using)..

Just keep it up, I enjoy your work!


----------



## Dark (Nov 17, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> That's right Toni! Here's the next sig up for grabs to the first one that posts (wanting it) after this post.
> Sorry Pizzaroo, no reservations
> 
> 
> ...


Can i have one too.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't someone create you this kickass sig a few days ago?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dont change it! Its awesome!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 17, 2008)

Ey, thanks Noitora and Toni. Makes me happy that you like my sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll have to agree with the others here Pink. You currently have an awesome sig and only a fool would dare to change it. So ask yourself.. 'Am I a fool?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT: Seems Josh doesn't want the sig (or left gbatemp), so this sig is still up for grabs for anyone that wants it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

could i get the psd?
i just want to know how you made it and not actually use it


----------



## Killermech (Nov 19, 2008)

Chri5 said:
			
		

> could i get the psd?
> i just want to know how you made it and not actually use it



As much as I usually encourage people for wanting to learn more. My source files is something I don't share, sorry :/


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, could I have the sig, since it's up for grabs again? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 19, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> Hey, could I have the sig, since it's up for grabs again? It would be greatly appreciated.



Sure, here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Url: http://i37.tinypic.com/1zwgnm1.jpg


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great! Thanks again!


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

i dont get whats with people and keeping their PSD's secret


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2008)

Chri5 said:
			
		

> i dont get whats with people and keeping their PSD's secret


If someone gives you their PSD, you can steal everything they did. All their hard work can be easily copied off and duplicated.


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont do that!
i've gotten so many sigs that people have made me and i "never" use them
no matter how nice they are...

The thing i do with them is they help me brainstorm new ideas


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

Chri5 said:
			
		

> i dont do that!
> i've gotten so many sigs that people have made me and i "never" use them
> no matter how nice they are...
> 
> The thing i do with them is they help me brainstorm new ideas


Some tutorials include .PSDs so go find one of those in a gfx forum or something, and man...these are basic stuff, are you so unimaginative that you can't make one of these yourself? Go make your own style and be happy with it.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 20, 2008)

Nvm. Ignore this post.


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2008)

Chri5 said:
			
		

> i dont do that!
> i've gotten so many sigs that people have made me and i "never" use them
> no matter how nice they are...
> 
> The thing i do with them is they help me brainstorm new ideas


I never said you did. I'm saying people as a whole do that. Maybe you don't. but the next guy will. It's Killermech's work, so what he does with it is his decision.


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Chri5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my style failed so i'm trying to find a new one... T.T

This was my style... Simple yet colourful stuff that no one really likes so i killed it and i am in the process of finding a new one...
I'm not all into the using renders stuff, i like stuff made from scratch... ALL scratch
But i do have one render sig





Some examples of my colourful crap:


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 21, 2008)

megan fox -.-


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you watched How To Make Friends And alienate People?
On-Topic - Chris , I like the last one >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Have you watched How To Make Friends And alienate People?
> On-Topic - Chris , I like the last one >


----------

